# How do you not get written up?



## Flexdres (Jun 14, 2017)

I signed up for flex back in November, watched the videos then but never made a delivery. Now I'm doing this and kind of learning as I go. 

Was there an orientation? 

Is there a manual, tips and tricks, or general guidelines to follow? 

I've been using this forum as a guide. 

So last Sunday, I was scheduled for 1-4 & 4:30-7:30. It was 3:30 when I was delivering 4th to last package. It took me 30min and then the next stop was 20 miles away, and last even further, I wouldn't be on time for my next block. So I marked those last 3 as undeliverable and went back to the station. I just got an email saying that I was expected to make those deliveries no matter what.

I realized that I don't know what could get me fired. 

Thanks!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Read the top threads as a handbook


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

The videos should be the orientation, also contain guideline that you need to follow. You can find any tricks in this forum.

One of my friend took 5 hours to finish his first 3 hour block. So dont worry, you will learn as you go. Good luck.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Next time, be aware of timing. And, good luck.


Ryan Do said:


> One of my friend took 5 hours to finish his first 3 hour block. So dont worry, you will learn as you go. Good luck.


5 hours block. Damn! it happened at Anaheim station once, it took me almost 5 hours to go through sketchy area of Whitter.


----------

